# My 96 sentra GXE



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well I just got this car about a month ago and I have done some inexpensive mods, mainly appearance but here is my car. check it out.
www.cardomain.com/id/teknokid


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

nice! now, for some headers and an intake!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

thanks. Just waiting for the cash to come in and then the intake and headers will follow.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

BIG UP for another white B14 

Headers-Intake-oh and dont forget the drop.....

AlSO just a little advice from one white B14 to another--Paint or strip your side moldings---It'll look alot betta


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *AlSO just a little advice from one white B14 to another--Paint or strip your side moldings---It'll look alot betta *


Finally someone agrees that it'll look better without side moldings. I wanted to do it but everyone has told me it wont look good cause of the black mirrors and the dark tint. Did you paint them or take off the moldings?? How do you take them off, if you did?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

paint WUT!!! Theres no way those moldings look good esp. on a white car

I actually havent done it just yet... BUT I have asked about it and researched alittle on it. At first I couldnt decide to peeel or paint.

From everything Ive read and asked I think it would probably be easier to peel: all u need is a hairdryer to heat it up and sum Goof Off to peel it away.... BUT Im not gonna do this cuz I need the moldings for protection against bumps

to paint--U have to first tape off everything so avoid the overspray-than u got to prime-paint-and clear coat....BUt U gotta use a good spray (Krylon-Rustoleum)..

Im gonna try it once I get my springs set right --their not tight enough right now


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well i updated my pics on cardomain as i have added clear corners to it and some new pics of my stupid amplifier and some other stuff. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

My freind has a b14 gxe and he took of the door mold and had it filled it looks really nice. only thing is he paid about 800 dollars for it!!!! if you have the money i guess its worth it.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

800 dollars!!! You know what i could do to this car with 800 dollars. A hell of a lot more than just removing and filling the side moldings.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I think that might of included shaving the door handles..
I will ask him and let you know.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I think i want to paint the moldings and mirrors white.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yea it sucks when you have a white car it stands out more with the black on white!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *yea it sucks when you have a white car it stands out more with the black on white! *


SUCKS isnt the word.....

BUT anywayz I hope that friend had his door handles shaved too cuz 8 is a whole lot for filling in the molding


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nope just 8 for the molding and filling... i told him it was 2 much.

btw i would like to shave my door handles i saw a vw gti with no handles and it really makes the car stand out


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Wow, its been 8 months and my car has changed a lot since then.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

my '95 Sentra GLE came with white mouldings already, i don't know whether it was painted or stock


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Ooo, looking nice! I like the rims. I'll be receiving my 98 XE on monday  Dont know if its my imagination or not but the b14 seems quite alot faster than my old b13.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

i will be shaving my rear door handles. Why you ask?? Cause i think it looks clean and my brother can do it for free. All i would have to pay for is for someone to paint it. I plan to get the drift front with extreme rear and sides, Z3 fenders, and do this all at once.


----------

